# Mi USB/MP3 dice "starting.."



## guarock (Dic 27, 2005)

Buenos dias a todos, primero que todo de ante mano gracias a los que puedan ayudarme con este gran problema..
acabo de comprar un mp3/usb de 512mb, los dos primeros dias funcion chevere, pero hoy estaba en un cyber y le salio un mensaje que dice "Starting..." y se quedo asi varias horas    , le saco la bateria y se la coloco de nuevo y se prende solo y sale el mismo mensaje    , no entiendo que es eso, o mejor dicho, porque lo dice y no pasa nada, el manual del equipo...uhmm., bueno digamos que mejor sirve como apoyo para los vasos.. gracias...

de verdad quisiera recuperarlo, porsi acaso el equipo no tiene ningun boton de RESET o algo similar,

aqui les dejo una fotico del aparatito infernal :evil:  :evil:


----------



## martinito (Jun 8, 2006)

loi que me pasa ami es que cuando le conecto la embra en el pen drive se me apaga completamentel. es decir que no lo puedo conectar a la pc. 
no se que podra ser porque despues funca de primera


----------



## ADANVVV (Jun 8, 2006)

Tal ves lo mas conveniente es conectar el usb a la pc y tratar de formatearlo desde ahi, posteriormente con el cd de instalacion puedas volver a instalar los drivers correspondientes o bajar la ultima version de estos en la pagina web del fabricante, ahi mismo podras checar si existe alguna version reciente del firmware de tu aparato.


----------

